# Spring 2014 PITH Opinions Wanted (Vote NOW, Vote Often)



## toddlajoie (Apr 27, 2014)

Due to some recent interest, I offered my services to our Activities Manager to organize a PITH event for the spring time. The above poll is to see what the majority of people are interested in. 

THIS IS NOT A THREAD TO SIGN UP FOR THIS PITH!! That will come at a later date. I am looking here ONLY to determine what type of event the majority is interested in:



A true PITH, where you send a Pen to one Person, but receive a pen from a completely different person (or maybe just a slightly "different" person... we have a lot of those around here...:biggrin
A Pen Swap, where you send a Pen to one Person and receive a pen from that same person.


I had considered having an option for "I don't care", but I decided that if that got the majority of votes, I would be responsible for making the decision, which makes this whole endeavor moot, so I would like to ask that if you REALLY have no preference, please refrain from voting, and let the majority decide for you. Also, I would hope it wouldn't need to be said, but just in case, if you are not planning on participating, please do not vote. The intent here is to find the preference of the majority of participants.



This event will take place during the month of May, so I will leave this poll open until April 30, at which time the majority decision will stand. In the event of a tie, I will flip a quarter, Heads=PITH, Tails=SWAP.


May 1st I will post a signup thread with the full information on the event.


----------



## Nikitas (Apr 27, 2014)

I like the true PITH option...


----------



## mredburn (Apr 27, 2014)

I vote YES!


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 27, 2014)

Did my vote...but why not change it up from one swap to the next? Everyone gets what they want, every or every other time!


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 27, 2014)

I voted my preference, but I actually like both.


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 29, 2014)

I voted NO!  But only because Mike voted YES.


----------



## toddlajoie (Apr 30, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> I voted NO!  But only because Mike voted YES.



LOL... Good think Mike isn't running the PITH, or you'd have to start your own so you could poach participants!!!:biggrin:


Get your votes in soon if you want to have a say... Poll ends a bit before 5:30 Boston Time tonight!!!


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 30, 2014)

mredburn said:


> I vote YES!


you've got my vote, sir!


----------



## toddlajoie (Apr 30, 2014)

OK, so the final results are:



38 - PITH: Random in Random out
14 - SWAP: Send & Receive from same person
1 - Yes
1 - No
1 - Mike
So it's pretty clear to me that everyone wants this exchange to be: 


everyone who signs up will send Mike one pen
Mike will send each and every one of them a pen in return.
Mike may be too busy to post much over the next few weeks...:biggrin:

Seriously tho. thanks for the input, we'll run this event with everyone paired with one person to receive and a different person to send to. 

I will post a rules/signup thread either tonight or tomorrow, depending on when I can get it nailed down...


----------

